# How much exercise does an indoor dove require?



## JamieOi (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello!

I'm thinking of having an indoor cage for one dove , but I'm wondering how much exercise it would require. As in , can I let him/her out of the cage in my room to walk / fly around?
It will probably be an exebition fantail dove which I've been told by the breeder doesn't require as much exercise , is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

any time out of the cage is good, esp for stimulation and to help with boardum. I would say a few hours a day at the least.


----------

